# double gable, no cricket



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

sounds like it .....

won't be the first or last time we see something like this, sad commentary


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got some picture?
What goods it going to do to tell him?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe I don't know what a double gable is..... but would love to see what they are doing..... how do you build a gable structure into existing roof with a horizontal?????

Probably something simple, I just can't think of


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

two gables that come together with a flat valley. think of two AA


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Gare..... I understand what you showed me..... still having a problem conceptualizing it.... should be fun seeing it....maybe Jcrack will give us a pic.

Best


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It seems to me that a double gable (AA) by nature would be it's own cricket assuming there's a valley between them.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> It seems to me that a double gable (AA) by nature would be it's own cricket assuming there's a valley between them.


Maybe that's why I'm having trouble conceptualizing it..... I wonder what it is tying into to create a 12' horizontal..???

Best


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

take two pieces of paper and fold each of them into a gable roof. then slide them together (where ridges are parallel) so that the overhang of each gable roof is touching, should look like AA. then you'll notice there is a flat valley between the two gables. without a cricket/saddle or other term for a sloped roof section water will pond (especially snow, just think of the mountains).


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like a dead valley. Here's some interesting pictures of some what the heck were you thinking valleys.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=dead+valley+roof&qpvt=dead+valley+roof&FORM=IGRE


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

GBrackins said:


> take two pieces of paper and fold each of them into a gable roof. then slide them together (where ridges are parallel) so that the overhang of each gable roof is touching, should look like AA. then you'll notice there is a flat valley between the two gables. without a cricket/saddle or other term for a sloped roof section water will pond (especially snow, just think of the mountains).


Gare.... I guess I do understand it.... it's just so stupid... can't understand it. If it's freestanding, I guess you put in a saddle.... if it's creating a parapet wall, guess you overbuild a triangle shed..... sure sounds like a scewy roof line

..... still a picture sure would be fun to see.

Thanks

EDIT: Of course roof lines/structures seem to be their own specialized design issue. I'm envious of you guys that can just "see" how those multiple planes go together. I always have to study my truss designs...., I think it takes a special mind to be able to do some of those designs.... Matter of fact, my architect had to sub out to another architect, a roof design for an addition on my own home. Came out perfect, but I couldn't really see it untill I framed it.....


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

here is a photo with double gables with a cricket/saddle

this was one of the photos in joe's link

take out the cricket/saddle you get a flat valley (or dead valley as joe said)


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

GBrackins said:


> here is a photo with double gables with a cricket/saddle
> 
> this was one of the photos in joe's link
> 
> take out the cricket/saddle you get a flat valley (or dead valley as joe said)


Yep.... I understand and can see that.... if it's freestanding gables as in that case.... but in the OP's case, they are building a porch into an existing structure/roof, are they not???


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

jcrack_corn said:


> they have built a giant double gable that has created a 12 foot long _*horizontal valley. no cricket to be seen yet*_.


when I read this I was thinking it was like in the photo I posted (without the cricket/saddle). I could be wrong however


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jcrack_corn said:


> neighboor is having "unskilled" workers do a *major covered patio roof addition*. the workers are doing the framing, roofing, drywall, etc...so i do not believed they are skilled in any of those. anyway, they have built a giant double gable that has created a 12 foot long horizontal valley. no cricket to be seen yet.
> 
> ill try to take pictures....it could be a good discussion on what not to do


Gare....No problem.... we're all just guessing what the H they're doing... maybe they just want a bird bath on the roof:wink:


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

that would be a nice architectural feature


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Maybe I don't know what a double gable is..... but would love to see what they are doing..... how do you build a gable structure into existing roof with a horizontal?????
> 
> Probably something simple, I just can't think of


Capitol M? Dumb Approach. Gusset and low slope membrane needed.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jagans said:


> Capitol M? Dumb Approach. Gusset and low slope membrane needed.


Jags.....That's all I can think of... architecturally I can't really comprehend that it would look good... but architecturally I'm very weak.

Still want to see a pic.

Best

Peter


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

People need to think like rain drops:laughing: I used to see it all when I was a steeple jack down in Mass. Now I live up here in Maine and see even more crazy stuff like flat roofs with 2x4 rafters/ floor joist on an angle I guess.
I like to do crazy building myself but when it come to flooding your house out that's not good.:laughing: What can we do.


----------

